# Chrome rocket or the Blue yonder???



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Need a reel for beginning tournament casting and need some informed opinions... Just want to learn the casting techniques and most likely wont use this reel for fishing. I would like to put one of the above on a AFAW or Breakaway. Need your input guys as they are about the same in line capacity...or any other ABU suggestions as I already have a few other reels I fish with such as 525mag, avet sx and mxl, 2 slosh 30's and a saltist. Thanks


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

ask Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Either will work just fine. As your skill improves and your distances start to increase you may want to invest in a mag side plate for more control and the ability to adjust in flight.

For a begining tourney caster my first choice would be a CT 5500 if you can find one. Combined with a mag side plate the 5500 will handle .31 and .28 line without trouble. To this day one of my favorite tourney reels is a 5500 with a Benfield sideplate...... sweet



Tommy


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Either will work just fine. As your skill improves and your distances start to increase you may want to invest in a mag side plate for more control and the ability to adjust in flight.
> 
> For a begining tourney caster my first choice would be a CT 5500 if you can find one. Combined with a mag side plate the 5500 will handle .31 and .28 line without trouble. To this day one of my favorite tourney reels is a 5500 with a Benfield sideplate...... sweet
> 
> ...




Like the sports mag?? I found a 6500 C3 CT sports mag that has the adjustable mag side plate as you stated...ill have to import it as Randy doesnt have that one.


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Tommy said:


> Either will work just fine. As your skill improves and your distances start to increase you may want to invest in a mag side plate for more control and the ability to adjust in flight.
> 
> For a begining tourney caster my first choice would be a CT 5500 if you can find one. Combined with a mag side plate the 5500 will handle .31 and .28 line without trouble. To this day one of my favorite tourney reels is a 5500 with a Benfield sideplate...... sweet
> 
> ...


Hey Tommy,
I've often heard mention of the "Benfield" conversion, Benfield Abu, Benfield sideplate.... could you elaborate on what the Benfield is and what makes it so special?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

mud said:


> Like the sports mag?? I found a 6500 C3 CT sports mag that has the adjustable mag side plate as you stated...ill have to import it as Randy doesnt have that one.


The sports mag would work but would not be my first choice. A factory mag elite is IMHO the best casting out of the box reel produced. Greta performance and good cast control. 

A converted sideplate with a knobby style mag control is your best bet.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

KConrad said:


> Hey Tommy,
> I've often heard mention of the "Benfield" conversion, Benfield Abu, Benfield sideplate.... could you elaborate on what the Benfield is and what makes it so special?


Mike Benfield makes two types of mag control. One is a through the endcap conversion and the other is a machined replacement sideplate. The machined sideplate is my favorite and I have it on several tourney reels.

I had them in stock for a while but don't carry them anymore.

Tommy


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info Tommy... 

When are you going to do a video on the Estuary rod? It's quite a hit over at SOL...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It's all about time...lol

Right now, between work, Carolina Cast Pro and fishing I just don't have much..



I hope to do a complete distance casting video in the future.

Tommy


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

I look foreword to seeing it, I've enjoyed your videos on youtube. 
Thanks again.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Tommy a little more info on availability on the Benfield sideplates please were to purchase.


----------



## bctom (May 25, 2007)

Mikes email is as follows but at the current exchange rate its 2 us dollars to 1 quid, so it will not come cheap. nick at breakaway carries them also.

tom

[email protected]


----------

